# Avast Maties! It's Talk Like A Pirate Day!



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Arr! Pirates be the rage this year (there are multiple pirate threads), ye should be celebratin' Talk Like A Pirate Day.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yo ho ho


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Arg, A pirates life for me!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Where's me bottle o' rum?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I do believe I drank it, ye dog


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ello poppet


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Aye, Drink up me 'earties, yo ho!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

We kindle and char, inflame and ignite.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!
We burn up the city, we're really a fright.
Drink up me 'earties, Yo Ho!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Surrender yer booty, ye scurvy dogs!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Arr, liven up ye scallywags and swab the decks or I be walking ye off the plank to Davy Jone's locker.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

"Hard to port and bring up the nines! Smartly now lads lest ye fancy a meetin' with Hobs."

oh yeah

Arrrghhh!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

grapegrl said:


> Surrender yer booty, ye scurvy dogs!


Here, take it cap'n! (shake, shake, shake)Just don't hurt me...too much!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

HibLaGrande said:


> Here, take it cap'n! (shake, shake, shake)Just don't hurt me...too much!


Get yerself belowdecks, and prepare to be plundered!

~Captain Plunderbunny


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

aye aye cap'n


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Arrrrr! Look lively mates! Raise the Jolly Roger and prepare t' plunder and pillage! Thar be a plenty candy fer the takn!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Dead Men Tell No Tales......


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

"..... so long's you're not in Her Majesty's Navy, you can pass. But if we find out you're one of those swabbies from the Swift, why we'll 'ave your guts for garters, and send you to Davy Jones' locker!"
(an excerpt from the talking skeleton, who steers the shipwrecked "Spectral" in my haunt)


----------

